# Wolverine



## matt.m (May 12, 2009)

I went and saw the movie with my wife Monday.  We loved it.  It was great action all around, plenty of destruction and things going ka-boom.  It fit all my criteria for being a good flick.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 8, 2009)

Yea, I enjoyed it as well. It was an awesome movie!

Definitely will buy it and watch it a few more times.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 8, 2009)

It worked for me! They're talking about spinning out a Deadpool movie with R.R.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 8, 2009)

It was enjoyable, but certainly won't win any awards for the script 

Now if they make a Deadpool movie, the question will be do they let Deadpool remain aware that he is a character in a comic / movie and speak to the audience?  At the end of this one he "shh"ed the audience, so maybe.  Will be interesting to see how that one gets pulled off.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 9, 2009)

We wondered the same. It was disappointing not to see him break the fourth wall, but most people in the audience wouldn't get the joke!


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 9, 2009)

Yes it was a good movie.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 29, 2009)

arnisador said:


> It worked for me! They're talking about spinning out a Deadpool movie with R.R.


 
Ah! That would be awesome!


----------



## stickarts (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for the review! I will have to check it out!


----------

